# mit sich/ihnen



## 六道仙人

Hallo,

Ich habe 'ne kurze Frage, gibt es einen Unterschiden zwischen diesen zwei Sätze unten?

Ich hoffe, dass sie ein Handy mit sich haben.

Ich hoffe, dass sie ein Handy mit ihr haben.

Im Übrigen, ich weiß schon, dass "dabei" an Stelle "mit sich/ihr" besser kilgnt.


----------



## perpend

Warum willlst du eine Version ohne "dabei" ausschliessen, 六道仙人?


----------



## 六道仙人

Weil ich den Unterschied zwischen _*mit sich *_und _*mit ihr*_ in diesem Fall wissen will.


----------



## perpend

Hast du das irgendwo gelesen?

EDIT: Oh, I see your title has "mit ihnen", but the body of your text says "mit ihr".

Is that your confusion?


----------



## 六道仙人

Ein Tippfehler, es ist *ihr *nicht *ihnen.*


----------



## bearded

Meine Meinung:  'bei' kann auch wie folgt benutzt werden:
_ich hoffe, dass sie ein Handy bei sich hat (eine Frau)
ich hoffe, dass sie ein Handy bei sich haben (mehrere Leute).
Also immer 'sich'._
'Mit sich/mit ihr/mit ihnen' sind nicht idiomatisch.
Am besten 'dabei' (in beiden Fällen), wie perpend empfiehlt.


----------



## perpend

An deiner Stelle würde ich ein anderes Beispiel nehmen, wenn du eins parat hast, 六道仙人.


----------



## 六道仙人

Das verstehe ich, warum würden Sie nicht  *bei ihr* in diesem fall sagen?


----------



## perpend

Das ginge: Ich hoffe, dass sie ein Handy bei ihr hat.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Das ginge: Ich hoffe, dass sie ein Handy bei ihr hat.


Bist du auch wirklich sicher, perpend?  Ich hoffe, dass sich Muttersprachler dazu melden. Vielleicht bedeutet 'bei ihr'  bei ihr zu Hause, und 'bei sich' in ihrer Tasche (auch dann, wenn sie spazieren geht).


----------



## 六道仙人

Das ist, was ich wissen wollte.


----------



## perpend

bearded man said:


> Bist du auch wirklich sicher, perpend?  Ich hoffe, dass sich Muttersprachler dazu melden.



Wieso nicht? Ich hoffe, dass du einen Regenschirm bei dir hast, falls du draussen bist, wenn es regnet, bearded.

Ist das verkehrt?


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Wieso nicht? Ich hoffe, dass du einen Regenschirm bei dir hast, falls du draussen bist, wenn es regnet, bearded.
> Ist das verkehrt?


Der Schirm ist bestimmt nützlich, aber ich würde sagen:
- ich habe den Schirm bei mir
- er hat den Schirm bei sich (nicht 'bei ihm'),
aber warten wir bitte auf die Meinungen deutscher Freunde.


----------



## perpend

That's a good point.


----------



## manfy

...und unser heutiger Gewinner ist:   ( *drum roll* )   bearded man! Congratulations!
Der Unterschied liegt bei 'Personalpronomen vs. Reflexivpronomen'.

Trostpreis geht an:    perpend!  ...denn auch Muttersprachler machen in der Umgangssprache -zumindest bei manchen Sätzen - gerne den gleichen Fehler 'sie hat was bei ihr' anstatt 'sie hat was bei sich'.


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> ...und unser heutiger Gewinner ist:   ( *drum roll* )   bearded man! Congratulations!
> .


Oh thank you! There is not only drum-rolling, but also tear-rolling down my cheecks..!


----------



## Perseas

manfy said:


> Der Unterschied liegt bei 'Personalpronomen vs. Reflexivpronomen'.



Hallo allerseits,
bei der Gelegenheit dieser interessanten Diskussion möchte ich bezüglich folgender Beispielen etwas fragen:
_Ich putze mir die Zähne._ → Hier ist die Reflexivität klar, weil das Verb "sich putzen" ist.
_Er hat das Handy bei sich._ → Wie kann man hier die Reflexivität verstehen? Ist Reflexivität auch außer Verben zu erkennen?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Kajjo

六道仙人 said:


> Ich hoffe, dass sie ein Handy mit sich haben.
> Ich hoffe, dass sie ein Handy mit ihr haben.


_Ich hoffe, dass sie ein Handy bei sich hat. (sie = die Frau)
Ich hoffe, dass Sie ein Handy bei sich haben. (Sie = die angesprochene Person)._


----------



## manfy

Hmm ... ich hatte gehofft, dass diese Frage bereits beantwortet wäre... 


Perseas said:


> _Ich putze mir die Zähne._ → Hier ist die Reflexivität klar, weil das Verb "sich putzen" ist.
> _Er hat das Handy bei sich._ → Wie kann man hier die Reflexivität verstehen? Ist Reflexivität auch außer Verben zu erkennen?


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob man dies in den Topf der reflexiven Verben werfen soll oder darf.
Es gibt "echte reflexiven Verben", z.B. erkälten, und "reflexiv gebrauchte Verben", z.B. putzen.

Bei unserem Satz "_Er hat das Handy bei sich._" kann man nicht von einem reflexiven Verb sprechen. "bei sich" ist eine Präpositionalphrase und ein Adverbial (denn erfragt wird es mit "Wo hat er das Handy?"). Da sich das Pronomen 'sich' auf das Subjekt bezieht, ist es ein Reflexivpronomen, aber ich denke, dass man es deswegen nicht mit Sätzen mit reflexiven Verben vergleichen kann.

Bei Sätzen wie "Er hat das Handy bei ihr." ist 'ihr' ein Personalpronomen und der Satz ist eigentlich eine umgangssprachliche Ellipse, z.B. "Er hat das Handy bei ihr - in ihrer Wohnung."

Ich kann nicht garantieren, dass meine Terminologie und Klassifizierung in dieser Beschreibung lupenrein ist, aber die Grundidee sollte stimmen.
Warte lieber auf Bestätigung oder Korrektur durch Grammatikspezialisten in diesem Forum!


----------



## Perseas

manfy said:


> Da sich das Pronomen 'sich' auf das Subjekt bezieht, ist es ein Reflexivpronomen, aber ich denke, dass man es deswegen nicht mit Sätzen mit reflexiven Verben vergleichen kann.


Danke manfy! Ich glaube, dass Deine Erklärung (_Da sich das Pronomen 'sich' auf das Subjekt bezieht, ist es ein Reflexivpronomen_) die richtige ist.



manfy said:


> Bei Sätzen wie "Er hat das Handy bei ihr." ist 'ihr' ein Personalpronomen und der Satz ist eigentlich eine umgangssprachliche Ellipse, z.B. "Er hat das Handy bei ihr - in ihrer Wohnung."


Wenn der Satz "Er hat das Handy in seiner Wohnung" hieß, könnte "in seiner Wohnung" umgangssprachlich von "bei sich" oder "bei ihm" ersetzt werden? (Beachte, dass "Er" und "seiner" sich auf die selbe Person beziehen). Ich halte "bei sich" für richtig.


----------



## 六道仙人

Danke manfry für Ihre lange Erklärung.


----------



## manfy

Perseas said:


> Wenn der Satz "Er hat das Handy in seiner Wohnung" hieß, könnte "in seiner Wohnung" umgangssprachlich von "bei sich" oder "bei ihm" ersetzt werden? (Beachte, dass "Er" und "seiner" sich auf die selbe Person beziehen). Ich halte "bei sich" für richtig.


 
Zuerst ein Wort der Warnung: Du solltest nie versuchen, Umgangssprache zu erlernen (z.B. um "natürlicher" zu klingen), denn dies wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit fehlschlagen!
Umgangssprache ist immer eine Mischung aus Standardsprache und Dialekt. Die Art und Anzahl der Fehler, die bei Muttersprachlern in die umgangssprachliche Anwendung der Standardsprache einfließt hängt dann davon ab, wie freizügig der regionale Dialekt mit gewissen Worten und Grammatikkonzepten umgeht.
Kurz gesagt, unterschiedliche Regionen haben unterschiedliche Umgangssprachen, die sich durch andere Wortwahl, Formulierungsweisen und systematische Grammatikfehler erkennbar machen, auch wenn der Sprecher versucht, sich rein standardsprachlich auszudrücken.

Zur Beantwortung deiner Frage beziehe ich mich auf den bairischen Dialektraum.
Es scheint, dass es hier eine Unterscheidung zwischen echt reflexiver und anderweitig reflexiver Anwendung gibt:
"Des hot er *si* scho denkt" = "Das hat er *sich* schon gedacht" -> Reflexive Anwendung ist identisch mit Standardsprache und "si/sich" ist auch im Dialekt vollkommen idiomatisch.
"Er hot's Handy bei *eam* in da Wohnung vergessn" ("Er hat das Handy bei *ihm* in der Wohnung vergessen") = standardsprachlich "Er hat das Handy bei sich in der Wohnung vergessen".
Falls der Kontext dies erlaubt, wird 'eam/ihm' immer als Reflexivpronomen verstanden. "bei sich in der Wohnung" wäre im Dialekt sehr sonderbar und unidiomatisch. Genau dieser Fehler rutscht bei südlichen Sprechern dann gerne in die Standardsprache!

Abschließende Anmerkung:
"Er hat das Handy bei sich in der Wohnung" ist mehrdeutig und sollte vermieden werden, da 'bei sich' andeutet, dass er es am Körper hat. Besser und eindeutiger: "Er hat das Handy in seiner Wohnung [vergessen]".
("Seiner" *kann* sich hier zwar auf das Subjekt beziehen, ist jedoch gleichzeitig ein Possessivpronomen (wird erfragt mit "wessen Wohnung?") und damit ist die Funktion als Reflexivpronomen ausgeschlossen.)

---------------------
PS: Falls ich an deiner Frage vorbeigeredet habe:
"Er hat das Handy in seiner Wohnung" kannst du weder in Standard-, noch Umgangssprache durch "Er hat das Handy bei sich" ersetzen. "Bei sich" ohne nähere Angaben bedeutet immer "bei sich am Körper" oder "bei sich in Reichweite".
Und so betrachtet, ist "bei sich in der Wohnung" gar nicht so mehrdeutig wie ich dachte. Man kann "in der Wohnung" als eingrenzendes/beschreibendes Attribut zu "sich" verstehen. (Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, was die Standardgrammatik von dieser Interpretation hält!)

(Übrigens, im bairischen Dialekt ist "Er hot's Handy bei eam" idiomatisch, aber "Er hot's Handy bei si" ganz und gar nicht. Dies ist gut zu wissen, um manche Umgangssprache einschätzen zu können, soll aber nicht zur tatsächlichen Anwendung durch Deutschlerner verleiten!)


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Er hot's Handy bei *eam* in da Wohnung vergessn" ("Er hat das Handy bei *ihm* in der Wohnung vergessen") = standardsprachlich "Er hat das Handy bei sich in der Wohnung vergessen".


Gibt es denn im Bairischen keine Möglichkeit, zu unterscheiden zwischen 'bei sich in der Wohnung' und 'bei einem anderen (z.B. einem Freund) in der Wohnung'?  Kann 'bei eam' beides bedeuten?


----------



## Perseas

@ manfy
Vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Beitrag! Aufgrund dessen glaube ich, dass der heutige Gewinner rechtmäßig manfy ist!


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> glaube ich, dass der heutige Gewinner rechtmäßig manfy ist!


Ich stimme dem 100%-ig zu!


----------



## manfy

Haha! Danke meine Freunde, dann werde ich mir später doch glatt ein Sieger-Bier gönnen!



bearded man said:


> Gibt es denn im Bairischen keine Möglichkeit, zu unterscheiden zwischen 'bei sich in der Wohnung' und 'bei einem anderen (z.B. einem Freund) in der Wohnung'?  Kann 'bei eam' beides bedeuten?


 
Ja, 'bei eam/ihra' kann sowohl 'bei sich', als auch 'bei ihm/ihr' bedeuten. (nur bei Subjekt in dritter Person, Einzahl natürlich!!)
Im Normallfall macht Kontext und Formulierung die Aussage eindeutig. Wenn dies nicht möglich ist, hängen viele Sprecher gern 'selber' an, d.h. 'bei eam selber in der Wohnung'. Aber es wird auch oft instinktiv umformuliert, z.B. "bei ihm daheim", "bei ihm seiner Wohnung", etc. Manches davon ist analytisch betrachtet im Standarddeutschen immer noch mehrdeutig, aber im Dialekt ist das nicht unbedingt so; Dialekt hat etwas andere (oft ungeschriebene) Regeln.


----------

